# Please say a prayer for Yoshi today!!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I took Yoshi to the vet again this morning. He has been doing something kinda strange lately and I wondering again if it may be an obstruction? He will start panting out of the blue and then a few minutes later he will either lose his bladder on me or vomit. The vet says that this can be a sign of pain? They are going to be giving him a barium today? The vet explained it as running some type of liquid through him and then taking xrays periodically to see if it passes the way it should. I am so afraid that it is going to be an obstruction and they will have to do surgery on him I have a friend that just lost her Great Dane from an obstruction and they did the surgery and it still didnt help. It scares me for Yoshi to go through any operation. I am also upset that I had to leave him at the vets as I do not like to leave him anywhere he was so afraid I pray it is something that is just a fluke and that it isnt pain at all and no obstruction. 

My vet also asked me if it could be a seizure he is having. I told him that Yoshi was alert and responsive when this happend so I do not believe it is a seizure. If any of you have experience with seizured in your chi, could you please describe it for me so I can compare though?

Yoshi hardly ever pants so I always know something is going on with him when he does so...I never knew that this could be a sign of pain

Thanks everyone in advance for your thoughts and prayers and I will keep you updated.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

my thoughts and well wishes are going out to you and Yoshi


----------



## Ellego (May 2, 2008)

Yoshismom, all my thoughts and prayers are out to you and Yoshi. I'll pray that everything will be fine.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

sending hugs to you and Yoshi. My daughters chow had an obstruction and had an operation to remove it [ it was a bit of a toy ] but she did fine and there were no after effects. x x


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Yoshi!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I did a similar test before. They called it an Upper GI, I had to drink the barium and they watched it go down on a machine.. it wasn't painful at all but the drink wasn't very yummy :| I said a prayer for little Yoshi, try not to worry! (((hugs)))


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I wish you the best in this time. I'm Praying for you and Yoshi. It doesnt sound like seizures. My collie that my parents has gets them quite often and if yoshi would have had one you would have known. Since the fall to the ground and start tweatching and wailing around. They act like its a major earthquake but their the only ones that can feel it. There tongue comes failing out and they lose control of there bowels. Then when its over the get up and act all confused and wobble around. Its very scary to witness. So if Yoshi did that you would know.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm definitely sending well wishes for Yoshi. Hopefully they will find something simple and he'll be back to normal asap. Big hugs!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Yoshi. We're sending positive thoughts your way for him. Bella, Lina, and I send big hugs to you and Yoshi. 

It doesn't sound like Yoshi had a seizure. My late 15-year old chihuahua had seizures during the last 7 months of her life. Here are the symptoms for canine seizures:

During a seizure a number of symptoms may occur depending upon the type of the attack. Generally, there is increase in the tone of all groups of muscles. Partial seizures mostly affect one side of the body, usually the opposite of the side of the brain where electric impulses have been disturbed. Symptoms during this stage may range from behavioral changes like aggression, tail chasing and bending sideways in partial seizures to _total loss of consciousness in grand mal __seizures._ The dog may _convulse _and _loose control over his legs_ or experience _involuntary urination and defecation_. Other symptoms to look for include _salivation, frothing, __vocalization, hysterical running and paddling _(walking without moving). During mild seizures the dog may be _conscious but still unaware of the surroundings._

Please keep us updated about Yoshi and the results of his tests.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone it means alot to me to have your support!

This is an awesome board in so many ways but when we have these times of need it always nice to have the support of people who understand what your pets mean to you


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

hope yohsi is better soon. sending goodvibes and prayers your way.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I am sorry to hear Yoshi is having troubles. I know it is so worrisome for you. Hopefully the Vet can help you resolve it soon.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh...poor little Yoshi. I hope he gets the help that is needed and has a speedy recovery. Please keep us updated as soon as possible.

Lori


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go you to you and Yoshi. I had a german shepard that had an obstruction (she had chewed on and swallowed part of a sock) and she came through it just fine. 

FYI.... My last chi, Ricky had several seizures and he was neither alert or responsive while in the midst of them.


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Oh poor sweet Yoshi how I am praying for you ,I will also send healing prayers for you and mummy. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Poor Yoshi, I hope he is okay <3


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I took Yoshi to the vet again this morning. He has been doing something kinda strange lately and I wondering again if it may be an obstruction? He will start panting out of the blue and then a few minutes later he will either lose his bladder on me or vomit. The vet says that this can be a sign of pain? They are going to be giving him a barium today? The vet explained it as running some type of liquid through him and then taking xrays periodically to see if it passes the way it should. I am so afraid that it is going to be an obstruction and they will have to do surgery on him I have a friend that just lost her Great Dane from an obstruction and they did the surgery and it still didnt help. It scares me for Yoshi to go through any operation. I am also upset that I had to leave him at the vets as I do not like to leave him anywhere he was so afraid I pray it is something that is just a fluke and that it isnt pain at all and no obstruction.
> 
> My vet also asked me if it could be a seizure he is having. I told him that Yoshi was alert and responsive when this happend so I do not believe it is a seizure. If any of you have experience with seizured in your chi, could you please describe it for me so I can compare though?
> 
> ...


Poor baby  I will def pray for him. This post makes me sad but I am hoping that you will keep us updated so that we can all share in Yoshi's triumph, when he beats this thing. Im not sure if you believe in The Law of Attraction but do try to think positively for Yoshi.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I have good news and bad news. Good news is that they did the barium (sp?) and it went through just as it should and no blockage not even a physiological obstruction so that is all a relief. Bad news is we are back to square one on what is causing him to pant and then lose his bladder:-( My vet told me to try to get a urine sample and he will test it for free to make sure no bladder issues or crystals. So I am relieved but a bit bummed at the same time:-/

I am also a little bothered by Yoshi is focusing on his left back foot pad as if something has happened to it? Maybe an allergy to something? The vet said that he did nothing to the legs so he is baffled? I cleaned it and put some medicated foot powder on it hoping to reduce the itching if that is what it is? I sure hope he didnt catch anything while there. There was a parvo pup in so that always worries me:-( My vet kept Yoshi in his personal office all day instead of a kennel so I cant imagine what it could be?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm glad theres no obstruction and I hope they figure it out soon. Maybe just a UTI or something? Keep us updated!

How strange about his foot, maybe it's just an anxiety thing because of his scary day. Maybe give him some benadryl to help with the itch and help him relax?


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad to hear that Yoshi's test came back ok. Sorry to hear that they didn't find anything. My thoughts and prayers are still with you and Yoshi!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Good to hear Yoshi is doing ok. I hope they find out soon what is wrong with him. Im stilling praying for you both.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Poor Yoshi... I will keep you and him in my prayers *hugs*


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Big ((((hugs)))) and prayers for you both, I know it's scarey waiting


----------



## penguinsgomoo (Jul 2, 2008)

Aww I hope poor Yoshi turns out to be just fine!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Well I have good news and bad news. Good news is that they did the barium (sp?) and it went through just as it should and no blockage not even a physiological obstruction so that is all a relief. Bad news is we are back to square one on what is causing him to pant and then lose his bladder:-( My vet told me to try to get a urine sample and he will test it for free to make sure no bladder issues or crystals. So I am relieved but a bit bummed at the same time:-/
> 
> I am also a little bothered by Yoshi is focusing on his left back foot pad as if something has happened to it? Maybe an allergy to something? The vet said that he did nothing to the legs so he is baffled? I cleaned it and put some medicated foot powder on it hoping to reduce the itching if that is what it is? I sure hope he didnt catch anything while there. There was a parvo pup in so that always worries me:-( My vet kept Yoshi in his personal office all day instead of a kennel so I cant imagine what it could be?



I'm not a Vet but, have had lots of experience with animals in general and I am wondering if your Vet mentioned anything about prostate problems (If he is intact). It can cause incontinence. Just another thing to think about in a male.
Hope they come up with a diagnosis for you soon. Your Yoshi is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Glad to hear the test came back fine, but sorry to hear they can't figure out what his problem is. That must be soo frustrating. 

Lori


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry about Yoshi, if it was a twisted bowel, would that show up on the xray?? It can happen when they roll around on their back. It is comman in horses as well from rolling on their back. My friends dog had a twisted bowel and it sounded like that. He had surgery to remove that part and them he was fine. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Yoshi. Please keep us posted on Yoshi's progress. Kay & Zoey.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I am glad the obstruction test came back negative, hopefully you will have an answer soon, waiting is always so stressful. I will keep Yoshi in my prayers.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry i missed this thread Michelle, Im glad Yoshis tests came back clear and I hope they find out whats making him poorly soon.
Get well soon Yoshi xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dora-Lee (Jun 19, 2008)

good luck today, sending hugs to yoshi x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear it's not an obstruction (what a relief). I hope your vet finds out what is making Yoshi feel poorly. How is Yoshi feeling and acting today?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Just heard, Prayers and thoughts for yoshi, cos I like him. xxxx Hs 1 of my favs on here.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Bella & Lina's Mom said:


> I'm so glad to hear it's not an obstruction (what a relief). I hope your vet finds out what is making Yoshi feel poorly. How is Yoshi feeling and acting today?


I agree and Im sorry you werent able to find any answers...and how IS yoshi feeling today? I dont have any experiences with a sick dog ( so sorry for not knowing) but is he at least kind of acting normally now?


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Yoshi. I hope they figure out soon what is going on.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i seemed to have missed this thread
thankfully his test to see if anything was stuck came back clear

please get better soom wee man
thinking of you and your mom michelle


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks again guys;-)

I havent been able to catch Yoshi's urine yet for a sample. He tends to stop going when I walk up LOL! I am going to have to wait until he does the panting thing and loses his bladder again so I can catch it I guess?

I will let you know if/when we ever find out anything?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

If he'll use a potty pad you can turn it upside down so that the plastic is the top and then when he pees on it it won't soak in and you can pour some off to bring in the sample. other than that i dont have any other ideas, good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats a good idea! Thanks I will try it;-)


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it is best to get a sample first thing in the morning, for some reason. 

Poor Yoshi, I hope you figure out what's wrong soon!


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Sending bundles of prayers and hugs your way. Hope Yoshi feels better soon. My mom's cat had an obstruction a while back. Luckily he passed it on his own. Rudy and Seamus send well wishes as well. Let us know soon how Yoshi is.


----------

